# American Flight Museum



## spookyboss (Dec 9, 2006)

The American Flight Museum in Topeka, KS. need everyones help. This spring the Right engine failed and the museum is raising money to replace it. Please go to the website and join up or make a donation thru paypal. Let's all help keep a a Historic C-47 Flying.
American Flight Museum


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope they get her back into the air, Had the pleasure of touring the aircraft when it came to Airventure a couple of years back.

Micdrow


----------

